# PPTP with MPPE connection freezes after a few seconds

## oneself

Hi All,

I've been trying to connect to my office's VPN with not success for

the past few weeks.  A few seconds after connecting successfully the

connection freezes up will issueing repeated "Protocol-Reject for

unsupported protocol 0x9a89".  Please let me know what information I

should post to help resolve this problem, and thank you kindly for

your help.

I'm using gentoo kernel 2.6.16-r7.

I use ppp with the following setup:

```
net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r15  -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls +gtk +ipv6 +mppe-mppc +pam -radius

```

/etc/ppp/options.pptp:

```
lock

noauth

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

mru 1490

mtu 1490

lcp-echo-failure 10

lcp-echo-interval 10

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

updetach

```

/etc/ppp/peers/mypeer:

```
remotename mypeer

linkname mypeer

ipparam mypeer

pty "pptp [IP] --nolaunchpppd "

name eerez

usepeerdns

refuse-eap

persist

mppe required

mppe no40

noauth

file /etc/ppp/options.pptp

```

```
May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: pppd options in effect:

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: debug              # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: updetach           # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: persist            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/mypeer)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: logfd 2            # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: linkname mypeer             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/mypeer)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: dump               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: noauth             # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: refuse-eap         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/mypeer)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: name [USER]         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/mypeer)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: remotename mypeer           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/mypeer)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]:            # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: pty pptp [IP] --nolaunchpppd             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/mypeer)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: mru 1490           # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: mtu 1490           # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: lcp-echo-failure 10                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: lcp-echo-interval 10               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: novj               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: ipparam mypeer              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/mypeer)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: usepeerdns         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/mypeer)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: nobsdcomp          # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: nodeflate          # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: mppe xxx # [don't know how to print value]         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/mypeer)

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: pppd 2.4.3 started by [USER], uid 0

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: using channel 1

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: Using interface ppp0

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pppd[12716]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/4

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[main:pptp.c:276]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pptp[12738]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 1 'Start-Control-Connection-Request'

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pptp[12738]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:738]: Received Start Control Connection Reply

May 30 23:35:53 [HOST] pptp[12738]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:772]: Client connection established.

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1490> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x1d7638d2> <pcomp> <accomp>]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pptp[12738]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 7 'Outgoing-Call-Request'

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pptp[12738]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:857]: Received Outgoing Call Reply.

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pptp[12738]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:896]: Outgoing call established (call ID 0, peer's call ID 63127).

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xb7 <accomp> <pcomp> <mru 1500> <magic 0x603b159e> <auth chap MS-v2> <mrru 1600> <ssnhf> <endpoint [MAC:00:0c:41:ef:ec:3a]>]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0xb7 <mrru 1600> <ssnhf>]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1490> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x1d7638d2> <pcomp> <accomp>]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0xb8 <accomp> <pcomp> <mru 1500> <magic 0x603b159e> <auth chap MS-v2>]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0xb8 <accomp> <pcomp> <mru 1500> <magic 0x603b159e> <auth chap MS-v2>]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x1d7638d2]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x1 <bb1e68f45d7cb5c395cdd1ef6f55af2d>, name = ""]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: sent [CHAP Response id=0x1 <87075d50fa27e669600f164f4d6b6d91000000bc93e0bfe7261c81c07bbe587a18dca641e39373d01a78064b8162d62eca>, name = "[USER]"]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x603b159e]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x1 "S=F15CFA28C3C155E75CC0ADA19F590195C7406541"]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: CHAP authentication succeeded

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr [IP]> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <addr [IP]> <ms-dns1 [IP]> <ms-dns3 [IP]>]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr [IP]> <ms-dns1 [IP]> <ms-dns3 [IP]>]

May 30 23:35:54 [HOST] pppd[12716]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <addr [IP]> <ms-dns1 [IP]> <ms-dns3 [IP]>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12716]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x7e <addr [IP]> <compress VJ 0f 00>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12716]: sent [IPCP ConfRej id=0x7e <compress VJ 0f 00>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12716]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x42 <mppe +H -M +S -L -D -C>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12716]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mppe -H +M +S +L -D -C>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12716]: sent [CCP ConfNak id=0x42 <mppe -H -M +S -L -D -C>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12716]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x7f <addr [IP]>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12716]: sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x7f <addr [IP]>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12716]: local  IP address [IP]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12716]: remote IP address [IP]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12716]: primary   DNS address [IP]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12716]: secondary DNS address [IP]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12739]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 12740)

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [CCP ConfNak id=0x1 <mppe -H -M +S -L -D -C>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mppe -H -M +S -L -D -C>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x43 <mppe -H -M +S -L -D -C>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ConfAck id=0x43 <mppe -H -M +S -L -D -C>]

May 30 23:35:56 [HOST] pppd[12739]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 12740), status = 0x1

May 30 23:35:59 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mppe -H -M +S -L -D -C>]

May 30 23:35:59 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [CCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mppe -H -M +S -L -D -C>]

May 30 23:35:59 [HOST] pppd[12739]: MPPE 128-bit stateful compression enabled

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] mppe_decompress[0]: FLUSHED bit not set on flag packet!

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 10 ff 2f 8f aa 23 8f 3c ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x3]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 275 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 276 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 278 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 279 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 281 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 282 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 284 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 285 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 286 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 287 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 288 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 289 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 290 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 291 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 292 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 293 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 294 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 295 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 296 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 297 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 298 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 299 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 300 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 301 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 302 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 303 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 304 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 305 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 306 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 307 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 308 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 309 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 310 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 311 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 312 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 313 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 314 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 315 (expecting 273, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 02 75 0d a5 6b 3d 8d ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x4]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 03 f6 e2 4f 1d 7f 3f ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x5]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 316 (expecting 277, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 317 (expecting 277, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 05 b2 7c 68 8b 40 b5 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x6]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 06 b3 7f 7a 32 00 c2 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x7]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 318 (expecting 280, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 319 (expecting 280, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 08 24 a4 1a a4 03 54 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x8]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 09 dd 19 08 a9 fa cc ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x9]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 320 (expecting 283, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 321 (expecting 283, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 11 40 a9 ef fd 1a 92 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0xa]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 12 29 59 79 32 cd fb ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0xb]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 13 16 a9 19 81 65 b7 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0xc]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 14 a9 52 ab 57 8d e6 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0xd]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 15 3c 91 02 94 7e 5d ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0xe]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 16 5a 5c 8c 97 40 e7 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0xf]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 17 9b a5 fa 0c ae 60 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x10]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 18 e5 c5 59 99 76 fd ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x11]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 19 8e 1d af 0e 01 48 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x12]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 1a ce d0 44 3a 9d 0e ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x13]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 1b 3c 4d 87 66 ed 95 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x14]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 1c 4d 14 f0 83 74 7d ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x15]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 1d 34 9b 97 46 0e 44 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x16]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 1e 26 67 27 9c 3f f6 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x17]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 1f 38 a1 b5 e3 61 7b ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x18]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 20 63 bc 73 5e dd 3c ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x19]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 21 5b 88 e9 1c 97 8f ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x1a]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 22 15 79 87 ea a5 13 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x1b]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 23 53 6e 9b ee 52 b7 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x1c]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 24 87 41 10 3a 05 f9 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x1d]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 25 b0 6d 4f f3 b6 2f ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x1e]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 26 df 3e 6c 8f 7a 81 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x1f]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 27 f2 62 af c2 83 14 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x20]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 28 66 69 bd 72 c0 91 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x21]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 29 f0 ef ef 4f bb a4 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x22]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 2a 2b 20 df c2 56 3c ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x23]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 2b 89 f8 f3 e5 86 cd ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x24]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 2c a0 84 0d 9e 2a eb ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x25]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 2d 2c 19 c2 79 27 86 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x26]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 2e 6f 90 38 3b da 75 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x27]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 2f af d2 a5 5a be fd ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x28]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 30 3b fe 81 d9 82 f5 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x29]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 31 8e 28 5a de 18 25 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x2a]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 32 ad dd 43 c8 6a b6 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x2b]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 33 07 e8 20 fa 71 70 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x2c]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 34 ae 25 b0 c6 5c 72 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x2d]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 35 b2 ab 1f 35 9f a6 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x2e]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 36 7a ef ce 35 8e 83 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x2f]

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 37 67 35 b2 fb 1d 12 ...

May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x30]

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 38 f2 fc b0 ae 0c 4f ...

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x31]

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 39 19 cd 93 28 b6 e5 ...

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x32]

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 3a 18 6d e9 a7 2e 51 ...

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x33]

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 334 (expecting 332, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 335 (expecting 332, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 337 (expecting 332, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pptp[12720]: anon log[decaps_gre:pptp_gre.c:407]: buffering packet 338 (expecting 332, lost or reordered)

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 3d fd 33 f6 41 17 39 ...

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x34]

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 3e 77 1f 56 bb d0 20 ...

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x35]

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 91 40 2f 8f aa 26 7f 3c ...

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x36]

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 41 d5 ec e5 6c 5b 29 ...

May 30 23:36:32 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x37]

May 30 23:36:33 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 91 42 2f 8f aa 26 7f 3c ...

May 30 23:36:33 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x38]

May 30 23:36:33 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 91 43 2f 8f aa 23 8f 3c ...

May 30 23:36:33 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x39]

May 30 23:36:35 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 91 44 2f 8f aa 23 8f 3c ...

May 30 23:36:35 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x3a]

May 30 23:36:36 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 11 45 fa 10 3a 7c 69 01 ...

May 30 23:36:36 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x3b]

May 30 23:36:36 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [Compressed data] 91 46 2f 8f aa 26 0b 3c ...

May 30 23:36:36 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [CCP ResetReq id=0x3c]

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]: Terminating on signal 15

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]: Connect time 0.8 minutes.

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]: Sent 11058 bytes, received 430847 bytes.

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 12762)

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]: MPPE disabled

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "MPPE disabled"]

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "MPPE disabled"]

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 12762), status = 0x1

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]: rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0xb9]

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]: Connection terminated.

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]: Waiting for 1 child processes...

May 30 23:36:40 [HOST] pppd[12739]:   script pptp [IP] --nolaunchpppd , pid 12720

May 30 23:36:42 [HOST] pptp[12738]: anon log[ctrlp_disp:pptp_ctrl.c:787]: Received Stop Control Connection Request.

May 30 23:36:42 [HOST] pptp[12738]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 4 'Stop-Control-Connection-Reply'

May 30 23:36:42 [HOST] pptp[12738]: anon log[callmgr_main:pptp_callmgr.c:255]: Closing connection (shutdown)

May 30 23:36:42 [HOST] pptp[12738]: anon log[ctrlp_rep:pptp_ctrl.c:251]: Sent control packet type is 12 'Call-Clear-Request'

May 30 23:36:42 [HOST] pptp[12738]: anon log[call_callback:pptp_callmgr.c:78]: Closing connection (call state)

May 30 23:36:45 [HOST] pppd[12739]: sending SIGTERM to process 12720

```

[/code]

----------

## Katphish

Hi,

What kind of server are you connecting to?

I suspect your MRU/MTU are probably wrong.  I would get the same log messages with GRE and then pppd would get out of sync.

Windows based pptp devices seem to favor an MTU of 1400.  There is a bug somewhere and I forget where exacly it is but I use:

```
mtu 1400

mru 1404
```

because something was messing with the header and adding the extra 4 bytes on the return connection between a poptop server (with kernel mppe) and a linux pptpclient.

----------

## oneself

Hi and thanks for the help,

I tried setting the mtu/mru as you suggest,

but it does not seem to have any effect.

Is there any more information I can supply

that would help diagnose the problem?

Thanks

----------

## oneself

I've noticed that the first error in the logs is:

```
May 30 23:36:31 [HOST] mppe_decompress[0]: FLUSHED bit not set on flag packet!
```

Does anyone happen to know what that means?

----------

## superwutze

i'm fighting with the same problems now for pretty long.

the error you get (flushed bit) results of incompatible software. the old kernel modules for mppe/mppc are gone as of 2.6.15. since then there is a kernel implemented module for mppe, but mppc is gone. with a kernel as of 2.6.15 and above you have to disable the mppe-mppc use-flag.

----------

## oneself

Thank you very much for your response.

I've removed mppe-mppc flag from my USE variable in make.conf,

and I'm trying to re-emerge ppp.  However, when I do, I still

get it:

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.3-r16  USE="gtk ipv6 mppe-mppc pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -radius" 727 kB

I've tried adding "-mppe-mppc" but that doesn't seem to help either.

How do I get rid of this flag?

Thanks

----------

## oneself

I managed to re-emerge by running:

```
USE="-mppe-mppc" emerge net-dialup/ppp
```

However, now I get the following error from my peers file:

```
/usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/mypeer: unrecognized option 'mppe'
```

This goes away when I remove the line:

```
mppe required
```

Which is the first of several mppe related options I use:

```
mppe required

mppe no40

mppe no56

mppe required 128

```

Without these, I am unable to connect at all.  Should I be using new options to get

mppe to work?

Thanks

----------

## superwutze

this howto helped me a lot, it also describes the differences in the config file.

----------

## oneself

Thanks for your help, however, this howto is geared for

pre-2.6.15 kernels that need to be patched for mppe-mppc

support.  I need a reference from someone who managed

to connect to an MS VPN with a new kernel.

Has anyone actually managed to do this?

----------

## oneself

Sorry, upon actually reading the howto it seems

to have all the info I need.  I'll go throught

and rebuild everything.

----------

## oneself

Hi,

The Wiki you posted was EXTREMELY helpful.

I got rid of my previous configuration completely,

and starte from scratch.  By following the instructions

in the HOW-TO, I managed to set up my vpn correctly,

and now it works.

One small thing that is still not clear, however, is how

to configure my system to have ppp0 start when calling

"/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start".  The how-to seems to suggest

that once I mamange to start the vpn correctly with "pon"

I should be able to just use "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start".

However, that script does not exists.  I tried linking net.eth0

to net.ppp0.  But all I get is:

```
 * Starting ppp0

 *   Bringing up ppp0

 *     Configuration not set for ppp0 - assuming dhcp

 *     dhcp

 *       ppp0 does not exist                                                                     [ !! ]

```

Do I need to add something in /etc/conf.d/net for this to work?

Thanks

----------

## superwutze

as i do not start my vpn-connections by default i don't know that, but take a good look into /etc/conf.d/net.example. there is a whole bunch of documentation inside.

----------

